# post up them sexy frames/bikes/whatever



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

For me this is the sexiest looking frame in the market at the moment.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22283

in the green of course


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's my Tonic Fab Fall Guy when I had it built up "old school" with some 24" Tuff Wheels, modded for a 20mm axle.










This "Melms" isn't mine, but I think it looks really nice. They obviously copied the Tonic design.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ cough cough if you dont know anything dont assume things. that is a tonic...a very custom one that was painted white with and has a decal on the dt


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

greenblinker104 said:


> ^ cough cough if you dont know anything dont assume things. that is a tonic...a very custom one that was painted white with and has a decal on the dt


Take a dose of your own medicine.

That IS NOT a Tonic. Greg Melms built that sucker. Note the rear dropouts... Tonic never used those... or the internal hose routing... Or the way cool integrated seatclamp. The GM has a integrated headset too. And look at the disc caliper... and where it's located...

Fall guy doesn't use disc - exclusively v. Fall guy has a 110 rear end, that's a 135 with a I9 hub. Fall guy sits on 24s... I think those are 26s (could be off on this one though).


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Take a dose of your own medicine.
> 
> That IS NOT a Tonic. Greg Melms built that sucker. Note the rear dropouts... Tonic never used those... or the internal hose routing... Or the way cool integrated seatclamp. The GM has a integrated headset too. And look at the disc caliper... and where it's located...
> 
> Fall guy doesn't use disc - exclusively v. Fall guy has a 110 rear end, that's a 135 with a I9 hub. Fall guy sits on 24s... I think those are 26s (could be off on this one though).


Unless DT swiss makes 24'' rims, those are 26s.

Definitely not a tonic.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

And since I know the Tonic guys and worked with them for years, and I have a Tonic Fall Guy myself. Mine is frame serial # 7

"^ cough cough if you dont know anything dont assume things. that is a tonic.." kinda a dick thing to say, especially from someone who doesn't know these bikes.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

how much did that tonic weigh with the mags and hookworms


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> how much did that tonic weigh with the mags and hookworms


Ahhh it was stupid heavy, like 37lbs. Those mags looked cool but would flex and the tires would rub the frame and fork. :nono: Later I ran a bunch of really light parts and carbon stuff and got the weight down around 24lbs. Currently it's a sensible 28 or so lbs. Good bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll take any opportunity to show of ms. beautiful


----------



## GatorBait (Oct 5, 2007)

A Grove I didn't say this in your original thread with pics but god that is a sexy bike.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

*OMG IT HAS GEARS!!!---*










MC Rumble 17 in.
Marz Shiver '04
FSA pig dh pro headset
azonic world force bars-2.5 in. rise 
sette stumpy stem-50mil
Azonic Outlaws
Crank bros. cobalt bb
FSA pounder cranks
macneil/animal pivotal setup
sun zuzu pedals
sram x7 RD
sram x9 shifter
BB7s with v7 hayes rotor (pure awesomeness)
Avid SD7 lever (pure awesomeness again)
sram 960 something or other chain and cassette
panaracer fire fr 2.4s
season skaggle grips-they ARE brown

Full brake housing...ummm...I already moved one spacer on top of the stem because it was way too high with 3....these tires kick aaaaaaaaaaasssss...this is my first experience with outlaws on a bike that I've ridden for this long-best wheels for the money for sure...I love ribbed grips...

Rides beautiful. 'nuff said.

Oh yea, and I also have a Haro X24 backtrail that I'm upgrading with Profile cranks/bb, 25t sprocket, my first handbuilt wheel (Atomlab pimplite/odsy hazard cassette 12t), odsy monolever, duo rogue status seat/macneil post pivotal setup, odsy trailmix pedals, new grips, primo dirt monsters...that's all the stuff I have now. I will be getting an S&M Pitch XLT fork and new bars and stem that are in consideration now.

Here's a pic of it stock...









It will be teh shiz when I'm done with it-give me 3-4 weeks to post pictures. This bike will help me do half-cabs by the end of this year. I can thank BikeSATORI for his EXTREMELY helpful advice on parts (most of the stuff I bought was at first, his recommendation, followed by extensive research).

Tim


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Greenblinker... What a tool. 5 seconds of research and you would have known that was not a tonic.

Here's mine....


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

a bad picture of the sexiest gt bump










and a recent picture of it in action


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

not mine, but i wish...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

That NS looks pretty rad.

It not so much that I want to own all of these bikes, it just that I want to ride them all to see how they feel...then I'll select one to own.

Until then, I'll just ask lots of questions.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I like the NS too. I hope those are 24" wheels because that fork is really tall otherwise.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Ya, those are 24s, the bars give it away, but at first I had to look at it closely to make sure it wasn't a 20".


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

A Grove-- Nice work there. Didn't see your original thread, but that's gorgeous. Like how the BB is nestled right in the chainstay on the non-drive side.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

older pic, same hot-rod.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

murder bike!!! thing is sick satori


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

the NS is sick as heel.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i'll bite




























i ride it:


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is my sexy beast!


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is my sexy beast!


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> For me this is the sexiest looking frame in the market at the moment.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22283
> 
> in the green of course


I have the NS Suburban 26'' in green...its just amazing. I was speechless on the first ride.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

sandyP1 said:


> I have the NS Suburban 26'' in green...its just amazing. I was speechless on the first ride.


i hate you!!!
post a pic. i want to look at what i cant have


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

not mine but i think its pretty sexy


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Since I've got this together my poor Heckler has not seen a day on the trail









Check out some pics of the skills area we are building at Cannonsburg ski hill in MI























































































Stay tuned, bigger and better stuff to come....


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

alrighty...her she is...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

GravityWins said:


> Since I've got this together my poor Heckler has not seen a day on the trail


Hows that Fixie?


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

> Hows that Fixie?


Shes good, makes my commute to and from work the best part of the day:thumbsup:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

my 2 favorites...you may have seen them before   :thumbsup: 

(and yes...these pics are saved on my computer lol)


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

Those tonic fab bikes are really nice. i really like the "melms" bike. really classy in white.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

how i roll...


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*My DJ bike*

Did someone say sexy?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why do you still have the granny gear on the cranks?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Since there is a lot of talk about NS suburbans in this thread i figured i would throw up a picture of mine.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why do you still have the granny gear on the cranks?


better quiestion is why is there a Rock Shox sticker when he has a DJ on it?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

This one does it for me:


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

ill bite...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

ill bite too :thumbsup:

25.38 pounds


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ looks nice, love the white and blue combo


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

that stp will blow away in the wind. its actually lighter than my BMX at the moment.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> ill bite too :thumbsup:
> 
> 25.38 pounds


Sweet. If you run your seat slammed anyways, you might as well look into pivotal setups. It'll save a few ounces...

Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

tibug said:


> Sweet. If you run your seat slammed anyways, you might as well look into pivotal setups. It'll save a few ounces...
> 
> Tim


Not always. A Pivotal setup doesn't save any weight over my current post and seat. And some of the Pivotal posts can't be slammed.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Not always. A Pivotal setup doesn't save any weight over my current post and seat. And some of the Pivotal posts can't be slammed.


I was under the impression that they were lighter than railed setups in general, though. No? I know some railed setups will be lighter or the same weight as like pivotals.

My macneil 27.2mm can't be slammed because of the weird bulge about 2 inches from the clamping surface. I assumed that there were other 27.2mm full length/stump seatposts that could be slammed, but upon further research I see that there are very few to none. Besides, the STP uses a 30.9 seatpost doesn't it? That necessitates the use of a shim which blows my entire post out of the water...I fail...again.:madman:

I think I'm going to quit mtbr for a while...my post count does not accurately reflect my knowledge of mountain bikes, so I'll shut up until it does.

:madman: 
Tim


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

tibug said:


> Sweet. If you run your seat slammed anyways, you might as well look into pivotal setups. It'll save a few ounces...
> 
> Tim


That seat/post is super heavy but im broke right now money wise. I was looking into pivotal's and the duo rogue is pretty sweet. Lighter than my specialized seat thats for sure.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> That seat/post is super heavy but im broke right now money wise. I was looking into pivotal's and the duo rogue is pretty sweet. Lighter than my specialized seat thats for sure.


That's what I have in black. It's a small seat that might look strange on a big-wheeled bike, but if you don't sit down much anyway...it's actually surprisingly comfortable and seems very well made.

Tim


----------

